

Facebook tells how it makes its MySQL cluster ‘almost run itself’ - Kilo-byte
http://gigaom.com/2013/10/23/facebook-offers-a-peek-at-how-it-keeps-mysql-online/

======
martinp
Actual link: [https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-
th...](https://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-engineering/under-the-hood-
mysql-pool-scanner-mps/10151750529723920)

------
Udo
Yup, it's blog spam. Go here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6597256](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6597256)

